
RetroArch 1.8.5 Released - libretro
https://www.libretro.com/index.php/retroarch-1-8-5-released/
======
flrk
Awesome that they're using Ozone as their default menu theme now. I think it's
inspired by the UI of the Nintendo Switch, which is where I've seen it for the
first time. Great work!

